# Sua Santità.



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Sua Santità.*

Ogni tanto acquisto qualche libro,leggere mi rilassa,un mese fa ho letto quello di Leviti e bruno Contrada intitolato"La mia prigione",adesso sto leggendo "Sua Santità",interessantissimo e sconvolgente,fateci un pensiero perchè ne vale proprio la pena!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto acquisto qualche libro,leggere mi rilassa,un mese fa ho letto quello di Leviti e bruno Contrada intitolato"La mia prigione",adesso sto leggendo "Sua Santità",interessantissimo e sconvolgente,fateci un pensiero perchè ne vale proprio la pena!:up:



sto leggendo una saga medioevale su un assassino ..... va bene lo stesso? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

io ho trovato un vecchio numero delle Ore, è un pò appiccicaticcio dentro, non capisco il motivo. Forse perchè molto usato.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Mamma*

Son contento che presto andrò via da questo posto dove l'ignoranza e la cafonaggine sono la normalità.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sto leggendo una saga medioevale su un assassino ..... va bene lo stesso? :mrgreen:



Come s'intitola?


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son contento che presto andrò via da questo posto dove l'ignoranza e la cafonaggine sono la normalità.


anch'io ho sempre sostenuto che Occhio di lince non è adatto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anch'io ho sempre sostenuto che Occhio di lince non è adatto.


è un gatto! ..... guarda bene! :singleeye:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come s'intitola?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> anch'io ho sempre sostenuto che Occhio di lince non è adatto.


Non ci siamo proprio caro lui.


----------



## Lui (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ci siamo proprio caro lui.


in che senso?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> in che senso?


Occhi di lince non mi convince...!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhi di lince non mi convince...!:up:



:angelo:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è un gatto! ..... guarda bene! :singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6592


Pare vagamente "ispirato" ad Assassin's Creed.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pare vagamente "ispirato" ad Assassin's Creed.


Probabile. Quando iniziai a leggerlo non avevo ancora provato il video gioco. Poi in effetti ci ho visto dei collegamenti con il personaggio di Kylar Stern.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto acquisto qualche libro,leggere mi rilassa,un mese fa ho letto quello di Leviti e bruno Contrada intitolato"La mia prigione",adesso sto leggendo "Sua Santità",interessantissimo e sconvolgente,fateci un pensiero perchè ne vale proprio la pena!:up:


oddio per un attimo... visto che dici sempre che ti devi assentare...  ho letto il titolo e ti ho pensato vestito così:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Probabile. Quando iniziai a leggerlo non avevo ancora provato il video gioco. Poi in effetti ci ho visto dei collegamenti con il personaggio di Kylar Stern.



L'ultimo videogioco a cui ho giocato è 
tom raider anche il libro non era male:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'ultimo videogioco a cui ho giocato è
> tom raider anche il libro non era male:mrgreen:


nel '88?

Io FIFA13... ieri... :mrgreen:
Ah si stamattina ho dato una occhiata a Supremacy1914
prima una partita a Ruzzle... ok no... 4 partite. ok ok. 5... :incazzato:

non mi piacciono molto i videogame.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> nel '88?
> 
> Io FIFA13... ieri... :mrgreen:
> Ah si stamattina ho dato una occhiata a Supremacy1914
> ...



Tomb Raider mica è dell'ottantotto. Tom Raider in effetti non lo so.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Mi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> nel '88?
> 
> Io FIFA13... ieri... :mrgreen:
> Ah si stamattina ho dato una occhiata a Supremacy1914
> ...


Mi chiedo se sia possibile aprire un 3d culturale,senza che dopo pochi post il tutto non trascnda fra cazzate e volgarità,ogni tanti mi pongo la domanda:ma che cazzo ci faccio in mezzo a voi?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> nel '88?
> 
> Io FIFA13... ieri... :mrgreen:
> Ah si stamattina ho dato una occhiata a Supremacy1914
> ...




ma non è dell'88
nell'88 c'era tetris 

si infatti ruzzle fa perdere un ssacco di tempo....


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia possibile aprire un 3d culturale,senza che dopo pochi post il tutto non trascnda fra cazzate e volgarità,ogni tanti mi pongo la domanda:ma che cazzo ci faccio in mezzo a voi?



io sto leggendo un poliziesco.. si chiama "LA SVOLTA"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia possibile aprire un 3d *cul*turale,senza che dopo pochi post il tutto non trascnda fra cazzate e volgarità,ogni tanti mi pongo la domanda:ma che cazzo ci faccio in mezzo a voi?


perchè l'intenditore sei tu. O almeno di vanti d'esserlo. :rotfl:




lunapiena ha detto:


> ma non è dell'88
> nell'88 c'era tetris
> 
> si infatti ruzzle fa perdere un ssacco di tempo....





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tomb Raider mica è dell'ottantotto. Tom Raider in effetti non lo so.


è del '96 ma la mia era una esagerazione 
per dire che era vecchio. Non avevo controllato la data.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè l'intenditore sei tu. O almeno di vanti d'esserlo. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ...
che battutona:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ah ...
> che battutona:mrgreen:



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Scherzo eh!
o sei permaloso ...?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scherzo eh!
> o sei permaloso ...?


:mrgreen: siamo tutti un po' permalosi. Io no. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Senti*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè l'intenditore sei tu. O almeno di vanti d'esserlo. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ascolta bello io non mi vanto di essere un cazzo.Io ho i titoli,anni di studio,di applicazioni,se vuoi vieni al mio studio e ti rendo partecipe del mio sapere.Forse non ti è chiaro con chi stai parlando....!Sono una persona umile,ma potrei serenamente pretendere baci sul culo dalla mattina alla sera,in parole povere io sono io e voi siete meno di un cazzo.Credo che sul mondo anale,sulle ampolle anali,sui plessi anali,anche piero angela mi fa un pippone a due mani...!Mi scuso con la crudezza della scrittura,ma con queste insinuazioni mi avete spellato la guaina dei coglioni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta bello io non mi vanto di essere un cazzo.Io ho i titoli,anni di studio,di applicazioni,se vuoi vieni al mio studio e ti rendo partecipe del mio sapere.Forse non ti è chiaro con chi stai parlando....!Sono una persona umile,ma potrei serenamente pretendere baci sul culo dalla mattina alla sera,in parole povere io sono io e voi siete meno di un cazzo.Credo che sul mondo anale,sulle ampolle anali,sui plessi anali,anche piero angela mi fa un pippone a due mani...!Mi scuso con la crudezza della scrittura,ma con queste insinuazioni mi avete spellato la guaina dei coglioni.


oh oh grazie per il bello! :up:

senza googlare sai darmi informazioni in merito al morbo di Chron?? Grazie. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Ascolta*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oh oh grazie per il bello! :up:
> 
> senza googlare sai darmi informazioni in merito al morbo di Chron?? Grazie. :mrgreen:


Certo son stato proprio io a scoprirlo.....!E fu un caso fortuito,perchè con i miei alunni cercavo le concause e le dinamiche dei prolassi anali improvvisi,vabbè io parlo con te...che cazzo ne sai tu?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo son stato proprio io a scoprirlo.....!E fu un caso fortuito,perchè con i miei alunni cercavo le concause e le dinamiche dei prolassi anali improvvisi,vabbè io parlo con te...che cazzo ne sai tu?




dai ma è una malattia seria...


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> dai ma è una malattia seria...


Certo,ma si può curare.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,ma si può curare.



no, è una malattia cronica.
non si guarisce mai totalmente..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta bello io non mi vanto di essere un cazzo.Io ho i titoli,anni di studio,di applicazioni,se vuoi vieni al mio studio e ti rendo partecipe del mio sapere.Forse non ti è chiaro con chi stai parlando....!Sono una persona umile,ma potrei serenamente pretendere baci sul culo dalla mattina alla sera,in parole povere io sono io e voi siete meno di un cazzo.Credo che sul mondo anale,sulle ampolle anali,sui plessi anali,anche piero angela mi fa un pippone a due mani...!Mi scuso con la crudezza della scrittura,ma *con queste insinuazioni mi avete spellato la guaina dei coglioni.*




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,ma si può curare.


:rotfl::rotfl:ma non ne sai proprio un cazzo!!! :rotfl::rotfl: Puoi rimmetterti la guaina! :up:

e te lo dico io che ne sono affetto!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Bè*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma non ne sai proprio un cazzo!!! :rotfl::rotfl: Puoi rimmetterti la guaina! :up:
> 
> e te lo dico io che ne sono affetto!! :mrgreen:


Ma allora sei di coccio!Io ho trovato la cura se la casta mi boicotta che cazzo ti devo dire?Comunque non devo dimostrare un cazzo a nessuno,continuate ad arrossarmi funestemente il sottocappella con interessamento parziale della parte superiore del frenulo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Comunque*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma non ne sai proprio un cazzo!!! :rotfl::rotfl: Puoi rimmetterti la guaina! :up:
> 
> e te lo dico io che ne sono affetto!! :mrgreen:


E comunque dimmi tu se uno che ha all'attivo 1.500 post più o meno futili si può permettere di mettere in discussione il mio sapere anale,succede solo in quasta chiavica di posto,incredibile!!!Sono conosciuto in tutto il mondo ,mi leccano languidamente le chiappe ovunque,e un forumista qualunque viene qui a sezionarmi lo scroto?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono affranto nel dover trascendere a certi livelli,non mi riconosco in certe scritture inurbane e triviali,purtroppo il livello ddei forumisti è questo, la scrittura più satisfativa per loro è quella volgare ,mio malgrado.Chiara perdonami,questo sito ogni tanto tira fuori il peggio di me.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

vabbè ma quindi Sua Santità di che parla?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma quindi Sua Santità di che parla?
> 
> :mrgreen:


e chi l'ha scritto?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> vabbè ma quindi Sua Santità di che parla?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Intrighi di potere nella chiesa.


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intrighi di potere nella chiesa.



impossibile!
la chiesa non è per nulla interessata al potere
è un libro di fantascienza!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intrighi di potere nella chiesa.



ho capito allora l'ho visto in libreria... è interessante?


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> impossibile!
> la chiesa non è per nulla interessata al potere
> è un libro di fantascienza!:mrgreen:


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ho capito allora l'ho visto in libreria... è interessante?


Interessante è poco,e da zaganella con sputo retroattivo.


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante è poco,e da zaganella con sputo retroattivo.



mmmhhh.... 

è quello che parla delle scritture segrete di papa Mazingher?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhh....
> 
> è quello che parla delle scritture segrete di papa Mazingher?


Si è molto altro....!


----------



## Simy (21 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è molto altro....!


ho letto le recensioni... ci sono pareri discordanti..alcuni lo esaltano altri dicono che è una cagata immane


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhh....
> 
> è quello che parla delle scritture segrete di papa *Mazingher*?


chi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ho letto le recensioni... ci sono pareri discordanti..alcuni lo esaltano altri dicono che è una cagata immane


Avranno i loro interessi a descriverlo per una cagata immane....!Vabbè che cazzo ne capiscono di libri,mica sono me...!


----------

